#  > Faadoo Engineers Zone - For Students in Engineering Colleges >  > GATE, IES, JTO, PSU Exams Zone & Related Discussion >  >  GATE  Mechanical Engineering Topicwise Solved Paper (2001 - 2012 )

## ronak.anand2006

Download GATE Mechanical Engineering Topicwise Solved Paper by Nodia and Company. This is the best solved paper i have found.





  Similar Threads: GATE Electrical Engineeirng Topicwise Solved Paper by Kanodia IIT-JEE Previous Year Solved Paper 2001 PRELIMS/ IIT-JEE 2001 Solved Paper of PRELIMS GATE EC (2013-1996)  Topicwise Fully Solved Paper by RK Kanodia GATE Mechanical Engineering Solved Paper GATE 2012 solved paper | GATE 2012 solutions | GATE 2012 solved question paper

----------


## mahimitian

hi...i am new here..looking for engg maths notes...plzzz help..

----------


## queeniraji369

thanks for this......u rock!

----------


## mechmahes

really super ma, thanks for posting,geart job :):

----------


## mankar

very useful content...thanx for posting...

----------


## Anujgoyal

gooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooood

----------


## alokvermalko

well brother......
you are great..

----------


## Nimeshpatel1199

Thanx 4 this frnd

----------


## pkjangid

Kya baat h bhai....jeeta rh, uparwala tjhe chappar phad k de

----------


## rahulanand225225

gr8888!! job man

----------


## msnkrishnan

Thank u.Try to give some links for MATHEMATICAL FORMULAE & MATHS EBOOK LINKS.THANK U ONCE AGAIN

----------


## saurabh131297

What a post!!! Very very useful!!! Grt job

----------


## vishwanath114

Very  nice sir....... Like this can  i get solved ies mechanical previous yrs question papers????? It will be very helpful... Thnks again for this  :):

----------


## kunal jangde

it is the so helpful site for us thanks to you all

----------


## ronak.anand2006

grt. this is very useful link.

----------


## durga.singh0201

great job. Do IES solved paper also. It seems that Nodia and Company Solved Paper is better that Made Easy Solved Paper

----------


## prajapati urvish

that's call great job......... keep it up.....

----------


## winarun

Great job. Thanks a lot...

----------


## Pankajdgamer

thnx for providing this link......it will be very useful for preparation for gate

----------


## veejar89

Thanks a lot  :D:  very helpful pdfs...

----------


## 5ndvignesh

wow its gre8!!!!

----------


## javedmech123

hi friend..this link is very useful 2 me....thanks for adding this

----------


## rakeshjms

very very nice.................

----------


## mohammedsaif93

:(happy):  *nice dude......*

----------


## bhaskar22945

thanks a lot for the material

----------


## deepak.me

great this is great posi
t

----------


## rajnish tiwari

thanks for all...keep it up!!!

----------


## abhi93

superb..........

----------


## nikhilchandraker

good job bro.........................

----------


## kb.ashwin

faadddooo site a baap  :P:

----------


## Sam dolare

Nice......one....keep it up....

----------


## sajinkamalan

I'm doing M Tech in CAD/CAM, I need some text books for FEM &Probability &Statistics

----------


## 20sagar12

thanxx a lot....

----------


## siv223

where is dwnload link

---------- Post added at 05:13 AM ---------- Previous post was at 05:10 AM ----------

pls download fem text book chandraputla,it is easy to under stand.
in faadooengineers.com

----------


## sbb12

Thanks a lot friend, i was searching such material..great stuff..

----------


## Chethan Srinivas

Thanks a crore fellow Engg brothers.

----------


## hjyadav_05

Great,Hats of to you dear...keep it up...

----------


## ADISUKHOI

Thank you so much for your efforts..!!!!!!!

----------


## nikhilchandraker

hiiiiiiiiii dud thats reay good one

----------


## gangaramboda

sir i need mechanical gate material . please send how to download

----------


## danishhashmi

Thanks sir.u so goooood

----------


## MohsinManiyar

Thanx buddy.....

----------


## devprakashkute

Thanks..Its really worth!

----------


## karpagambal

Good job dude... thanks a lot

----------


## manupal singh

very useful,keep uploading the gud stuff....thnks a lot...

----------


## NITESH1192

thank you to provide solved paper

----------


## prathameshrk

Thank you!
U rock!

----------


## mdasifreza

Thank you very much sir

----------


## kunjan.vanpariya

thanks a lot..........

----------


## raghunadhareddy

hi can any one upload gate mechanical materials

----------


## gonibasappa

yea I will be the member of your group ...

----------


## S.NANDY

yes it realy very helpfull, EVERY YEAR THIS PUBLICATION SHOULD POST THIS TYPE OF SOLVED PAPERS.

----------


## chetan hc

thank u for u post

----------


## tanuja mishra

awsum work done.. its really v helpful

----------


## kumar86

Thanks alot very good matl

----------


## 5036suyog

Thank you very much !!

----------


## niks913

Thanks for posting.........

----------


## Tnvr23

Really a Fadoo collection...

----------


## yuvraaj

really very very thanks, good job.......!!!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## rkrahuljha8

thnx for dis exclusive material

----------


## gaurav6492

.very useful.....thanx a lot.. :):

----------


## Saqib Rashid

really useful content..thank u so much..superb job

----------


## malviyammm

This is the best website for engoneers

----------


## sarbjeet kaur

nice job....good stuff....thnx fr ds...

----------


## manikrishna kairoju

please post aptitude ......

----------


## anandltvs

hi ,
        thanks alot for uploading such a useful book

----------


## Yo Lovie

Thankssssssssss!

----------


## sumit7737721766

hiihihhn i am sumit from engineering collage yet

----------


## yogiep

I find this site very helpful......thanx for to admin and all members..

----------


## ramkrishna dwivedi

thanking very very much sir...............

----------


## AMIT DHAR

it is so useful...thanx.....

----------


## hasim619

thank u u rock i shook

----------


## kanad

Thaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaanq

----------


## vin.kumarme

provided me GATE  Mechanical Engineering Topicwise Solved Paper (2001 - 2012 )

----------


## hoopster

thank u....
thanks a lot ....

----------


## ketan bharat bhai

Very good work by faadoo engineer

----------


## shaangoal

hii author this is my first post in this thread ....

----------


## Ranigour

download from the link given

----------


## himank_21

thnx buddy  gr8 job...: :(clap):    u just save my 200 rs ...

----------


## danishhashmi

I need auto cad manual book....

----------


## srinathts7

awesome bro !!!!!

----------


## mirrored

man you are too good

----------


## classmate

you are the real mechanical engineer full thumbs up dude thanks for this effort , god bless u

---------- Post added at 05:43 PM ---------- Previous post was at 05:39 PM ----------

you are the real mechanical engineer full thumbs up dude thanks for this effort , god bless u&nbsp;

----------


## himanshu gelot

thak uuuuuuuuuu :(y):

----------


## harishexam2013

Thanks yaar uuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuu

----------


## hghelani

thanking u a lot whoever posted dis all precious ones.....

----------


## harsh2647

thanx a lot....

----------


## Atish20

veryyyyyyyyyyy veryyyyyyyyyyy usefull

----------


## me081002

Thanks Bro...................................

----------


## SK Tousifuddin

hey ............................................thanks yaar....

----------


## pretho

great thank you....

----------


## N GIRISH

Nice questions . Upload some more. and thanks for uploading :D:

----------


## manityson

Thanks Really Super

----------


## Rushikesh Ghorpade

Thanks a lot  :D:  very helpful pdfs...

----------


## vickys7

thank u soo much for your pdf

----------


## argue

thank you very much

----------


## ANVAR A

where is the link to download it

----------


## Rohit Ganesh

Where is the link to download? I couldn't find anywhere.

----------


## Ghufran Ali Ahmed

Where is the link to download..???

----------


## akashmishr

plz send me link for d same....

----------


## akashmishr

where is it, cant find it anywhere............

----------


## gagan993

please''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''' send me link sir

----------


## Aditya_619

Can you please send it to my email id : adityaformal619[MENTION=183148]gmail[/MENTION].com ..... Please ...

----------


## Ni3sharma

Thanks very much for this stuff. It's really important for aspirant of gate (mechanical)

----------


## bhumil14

thank you so much sir for providing us these materials

----------


## himanshuverma575

Unable to download file..
Please help!!

----------


## shridharmg001

thanks a lot,, ,,,,,

----------


## aryanpratihar

This is a great help. Thanks

----------


## raushan6460

Update up to 2017 gate question papers topic wise.............................

----------

